# ice reports/pond fishing saturday? NE



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

want to get at least one trip in if i can what do you all think?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> want to get at least one trip in if i can what do you all think?


heading to the club to check the ice...i think it may be a go for sat morn!!!!! i'll let you know...club is southern stark co.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I drove by Portage Lakes and all the lakes were covered except East... There was an open spot in the middle... I wouldn't venture forth yet... Small ponds may be close after tonight... I plan on checking Old State Park tomorrow. 

I won't be going on the ice, but will just drive by and look for other nutballs out there. Maybe by the weekend....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

There is a pretty decent size pond by my work that I pass twice a day coming to the office and it had a small section of open water yesterday, today iced over and coverered with snow. The open water was near a drain pipe that flows into it. Getting close....

just an observation FYI for ponds.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ITS ON!!!! club has 3+ inches right now of good ice!!! by sat.morning it will be 4-5" and ready!!! rex and i WILL be there!!!!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

How big of a body of water is the club you are talking about? I have several ponds I can go to, but I don't want to take a 45 min. drive for no reason. Thanks for the report either way. I am getting that christmas eve feeling.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was talking to a kid today and he said he was playing around on a small pond over the weekend.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

If you guys do head out, BE CAREFUL! Don't let your anxiety to catch 'em through the ice lead to a lapse in judgement. 

Safety first!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Stoped by Wellington Upper & Lower this morning.
Both are compleately covered with ice, but there are some slushy spots.
Swing by Findley State Park and the same.
Geese were on Findley but they had no open water to swim on.
Dont get to brave yet guys, especily if the ice has snow on it.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

swone said:


> How big of a body of water is the club you are talking about? I have several ponds I can go to, but I don't want to take a 45 min. drive for no reason. Thanks for the report either way. I am getting that christmas eve feeling.


They are strip ponds maybe about 30yds wide and a couple hundred yds. long. They have high walls which helps keeping the sun off them. The one pond always forms first so sure that is the one we'll try but I'm sure the other will get checked also. We don't have a death wish and will take all the precautions but it's looking good at this point. Just spent an hour taking the paint out of the eyes of new jigs. We'll post the results, have to go charge the Vex!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> If you guys do head out, BE CAREFUL! Don't let your anxiety to catch 'em through the ice lead to a lapse in judgement.
> 
> Safety first!


you bet!!! i wont go out if i wasnt sure...we'll check it well but today it looks GREAT and by sat it will be even better!!


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

good luck guys have fun .


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks also for the information folks. if one full day is it for now then so be it. ill take it. forecast looks terrible.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Catch a bunch guys, and take some pictures! Maybe seeing the ice will give us some hope for later this year!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the report Rex. I have a "traditional" first ice pond that is tiny but full of big gills and small bass. Lots of fun. I might go check it out tomorrow. It is a long drive but the fever is overwhelming. I can fish at this spot without getting off of my pick board from work, so I can cheat a little.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well i did get out to see if i remember how to ice fish and i dont think i remember everything cause i didnt catch anything. 

the ice was about 3 to 3.5" of fairly decent ice, no water was coming out of the holes.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Hardwaterfan,

Are u using those bakery buckets. If so do u do anything to them so they aren't so hard to open?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol....i know what you mean. i only latch maybe 3 or 4 of the snap lips or whatever you call them. thats one my vex is sitting on there. after a while they do break in a bit.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that's what I am doing with my buckets, only snapping 4 or 5 at a time. I fear that once my fingers get cold i won't be able to open them.


----------

